# Fake Eggs



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

My beloved Pete has layed two more eggs, and I was wondering if anyone could recommend where I could purchase fake eggs for her to sit on. She has been diligent in tending to her nest with the eggs, and I have tried to give her some breaks for eating and exercise. What I would like to do soon, however, is replace the real eggs w/ fake ones. Any help, as always, is appreciated.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi There, 

Where are you located? If you are in the USA, any of the major pigeon supply stores have fake eggs. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

Also, you may be able to find some wooden eggs at craft stores in your area.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Brad. I am located in the US, in the Washington DC area. How picky are pigeons about the eggs being close replicas of the eggs laid?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

None of my birds ever noticed the difference when I switched their eggs for dummies. But I've heard that some hens won't sit on them.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

Some of my hens know the difference, and all of them won't go for the plastic ones, they prefer the wood ones, which have some weight to them, and seem more like real.

Glad to hear Pete is taking on domestic duties! 

Treesa


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We got our wooden eggs from a local craft store. They are very close to the same size as real eggs and many of our pairs are presently sitting them.

Maggie


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

dekebrent said:


> My beloved Pete has layed two more eggs, and I was wondering if anyone could recommend where I could purchase fake eggs for her to sit on. She has been diligent in tending to her nest with the eggs, and I have tried to give her some breaks for eating and exercise. What I would like to do soon, however, is replace the real eggs w/ fake ones. Any help, as always, is appreciated.


Check this...

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=59&SubCategoryID=400&ProductID=1879


I put fake wooden eggs under some of my pairs or single moms when I don't want them raising anymore squabs and / or when I know they're laying duds because they have no mate. I'll let them sit them until they kick them out of the nest... which, depending on which of my birds it is, will be right after the prescibed 18-20 days when they _would have_ hatched if they had been real & fertile or could be several days before or after what would have been normal incubation time, again, depends on the bird, but it is good to give hens fakes to sit on if they insist on laying so they don't get calcium depleated, as I'm sure you know.

Anyway, if in a pinch and you don't have any fakes, you can take their real eggs, hard-boil them, cool them, and give them back to sit on until you get some fakes.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the helpful information. I will try to locate some fake eggs at a crafts store tomorrow (Wednesday). One more question -- are there any special care requirements of which I should know about while Pete is nesting? Things I can do to make her a little more comfortable? Also, what is the emotional state of a hen as she nests w/ the eggs? What will be her emotional state when she realizes the eggs won't hatch and abandons them? Thanks again for any help or advice you can provide.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You might find the dummy eggs are more easily accepted if you warm them to body temperature before the swap.


----------

